# Time Attack Costs



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Guys

What sort of money are we talking for a season of time attack ?

Just wondering if it's within the reach of those without sponsors and the uber rich ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

At a guess, fairly affordable if you want to have fun and don't mind not winning right through to mega bucks if you want to be a class leader. Where do you want to be with it?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

No idea really Tazz, got a pretty sorted car, don't mind putting a few quid in to enjoy the scene but feel that without full garage facilities and or a tuner/ sponsor onboard you end up being very limited


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think that's the point really, it will absorb as much of your spare cash as you'll let it. There's a few people on here who've done it but I don't know many who do it year in, year out - maybe the Midlands Performance guys are the only ones?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Indeed Tazz, kinda what I thought

Still I've got a spare kidney that's not ''really'' needed so it's not dead in the water just yet lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Get it on 'the bay' now then!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You might have more fun sprinting the car tbh.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would hate to think what it would cost per season. I spent a a few seasons racing and was spending 15k per year and that with me doing some spanner work and then paying others to give a hand during a race weekend. Although that was not Time Attack but generally as Taz said it can be cheap and cheerful if you just want to compete and have fun but top guys at a guess must be spending easily 80k if not more!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

As a "One hit wonder" I'd expect to budget about £3,500.

That will include entry, your Race License (which you will have to get), modifying your car to be legal to race (harness, fire extinguishers etc), tyres and helmet and overalls (FIA approved).

And don't forget a maximum 105db noise limit.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> You might have more fun sprinting the car tbh.


Why not have a go in the next GTROC Litchfield Sprint, this will be at Blyton on the 15th August.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

barry P. said:


> Why not have a go in the next GTROC Litchfield Sprint, this will be at Blyton on the 15th August.



Indeed, might well be a better plan than TA cost wise

Anymore details ?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Clarkep said:


> Indeed, might well be a better plan than TA cost wise
> 
> Anymore details ?


The car needs to hold a current MOT, running on road legal tyres ( most are using Toyo R888 but some are using Yoko AD08), fire ext fitted in the drivers compartment (cable tie a 1.5kg dry powder or foam to the passenger seat rail), pump fuel to be used, helmet, noise regs are 105db at 3/4 throttle static. Entries are £139 for the day.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Barry, car fits all that criteria but not 100% about noise would have to check but think so


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ronnie Amis was working for me when he decided to enter time attack for the first time. He relied heavily on sponsors and to be fair they fell in his lap pretty easily once they got to know him. He could never have done it on his own as you will have offs, blow ups and other unforeseen costs. 

I would suggest you either do as suggested by others above, or do an event which showcases your talent and use that to attract sponsors.

HTH

Mike


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Many thanks for the reply Mike, some sound advice indeed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

speak to Adam kindness on here. his partner, Fee Muir, did it for a few years. He will be able to advise pretty well.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111698-r32-gtr-timeattack-club-class.html


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

The car does not have to have an MOT.

I run my daily driver in Time Attack.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=YNyiTJ64UPE

There are two rounds left, if I finish last in either one of them I'll still win the championship despite being up against Club4WD SPEC cars in my class.

If you want some full cost ideas PM me your email address, Eurospec have a budget calculator showing the costs of running in Time Attack, I just go "la la la la la" fingers in ears when I start working my costs out!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I've Been building this for 2 years and not even made the grid yet Lol so it's looking bloody expensive :chuckle:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Should be ready soon Lol


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Nearly done, even road registered :chuckle:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Finished


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

£8-10k for a full season. its over a grand per round on average and thats without breakages !

my 1st go cost me:- x1 gearbox, x1 engine re-build, x4 tyres, x2 sets of brake pads, x1 new upgraded front brake set up, and x2 shock absorbers.

so it was more like £ 20k !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

oh, forget to add.. a £4k trailer and race truck on top of that... as driving it to and from the track became to risky as breakages were highly common !


and then I bought a more "focused" track car.. Do NOT get me started on the cost of that...


----------

